# Return of the King - Director's Cut (funny youtube video)



## yellalot (Sep 9, 2011)

A few might appreciate this. It's a terrible (but funny) youtube video about the Return of the King.

Check it out. It's pretty terrible, but so poorly made it's actually kind of funny. These kids made a Spanish project video about the Return of the King.


http://www.youtube.com/IrritationofthePoke


Ha ha at least it has some good music playing in the background.


----------

